
Why milk comes in bags in parts of Canada - stygiansonic
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/costofliving/we-answer-your-burning-questions-about-things-like-milk-bags-tariffs-condo-insurance-and-printer-cartridges-1.5409407/here-s-why-milk-comes-in-bags-in-parts-of-canada-1.5409420
======
pasttense01
The KwikTrip/KwikStar truckstop/convenience store chain in the Midwest sells
milk in bags--about $.20/gallon cheaper than milk in jugs.

